# Long Time Lurker



## ATLRoach (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello All,

Long time lurker but about to step foot into the Microskiff game. My wife and I are deciding to sell off my Kayaks and move to skiff to allow my daughter to join in the fun of fishing.

I'm looking to buy a Hog island with a jet to fish all the rivers I have enjoyed with kayaks chasing stripers.


----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

You may want to check out Big Franks Outdoors. They sell Hog Island boats and have a few videos featuring the boats, including ones with jet drives. I just purchased a Santee 160 CC and they delivered it to my home.


----------



## RMULLEN (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a fully loaded 2017 HI skiff paired with a 2017 Tohatsu 50/35 jet on an EZ loader trailer. $17,800. Set up with every option: polling platform with pole and pole mounts. U bar brace rail. I-pilot with spot lock and remote, oar locks and oars. Garage kept. Less than 100 hrs on motor.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for letting me know about the HI. PM inbound.


----------



## RMULLEN (Jul 11, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

So....are you introducing yourself and telling us about your skiff or are you trying to sell it. If trying to sell it, I would repost this on the *Microskiffs For Sale *section of the classifies of this site and edit your Intro to an intro telling us who you are and things about yourself.


----------

